# New Fish!!!!!



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Okay, some of y'all may remember about six months ago when the fish store that I shop at had a breeding pair of _Hemichromis sp._ "Moanda" that wasn't for sale... Well, I went to the fish store today, and one of the girls that works there came up to me and was like, "I have some fish that I'm supposed to sell to you! The owners said that I can sell them to you if you want them, but to no one else, because they know that you'll take care of 'em." 
So, now I have the pair (and their now 6 month old offspring that I've had for a while) in a 20 gallon tank! I'm so glad that after six months of admiring those fish, I finally got 'em! LOL I'll get some pics up as soon as I get my camera (it's supposed to come Tuesday)!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow congrats, nice to hear you finally got them  cant wait to see some pics of the little fellows.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, wouldnt that be fun to go in and be told you are the only one who can buy these! What a compliment!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, I haven't really learned how to use my new camera very well yet, but here's an almost decent pic of the pair (it's kinda blurry, though). I'll post some better ones as I get time to learn more about the camera! The female is in the front, and the male is behind her.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry that was so huge! Re-sizing is another thing I'll work on!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Cool Leah! Gettin there with the cam.

So, when ya coming back to chat?


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

those are puuurrrrrty !


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

those fish are kewl, i want one!


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

wow nice fish. congrats


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2005)

those are beautiful!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone! I really like 'em too! They are acting like they'll spawn pretty soon.

Marty, I've been in chat a few times lately, but just not at the same time as you. I've been working about 60 hours per week, so haven't been on-line a lot this summer, though. (I'll probably be around more when the semester starts in August.)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol i hear ya! i try to vacation and be lazy in summer, my working season is spring only lol.


See ya around.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Nicest I've seen but I thought you were a Malawi gal?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL Yeah, I'm still a Malawi gal... But if I had the space for more tanks, I think I'd have one for every biotope in existance! LOL


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

nice fish!! Any pics of whole tank?


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

yea i would like to see your tanks as well.
also are these fish hard to come by ?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll get some whole tank pics up pretty soon. It's still a work in progress, though... I have some more aquascaping to do. 

This species is fairly newely discovered and is exported from the Congo. They started exporting them in the fall of 2004, and the first ones made it to the US a little later last year. They're pretty rare right now, but will probably become more and more common. 

Here's the only article that I've been able to find on 'em so far: http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/show_article.php?article_id=115


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I just posted some pics of my other cichlids (my Malawians) in the photography section if any of y'all are interested...


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

There's a bit more info here


----------

